# Wanted: Almond Tree Lumber



## TabVA (Aug 26, 2018)

Greetings from VA! I am looking for almond tree wood: possibly branches for a wood carving project that I have a vision for. Any suggestions or where I can find some? I am having zero luck in VA and surrounding states. Perhaps I am not looking in the right places.

This is my first woodcarving project in over 20 years so much has changed. I've been busy raising my family and have felt quite restless over the years because a part of me was on a long pause. But the wood has been knocking at my door of my heart and I'm ready to get back to my long lost love!

Almond wood is my interest and any help from this community is appreciated.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

did you check E-Bay ?
search for "Almond Wood"

.

.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

California is a huge almond growing state. You might try checking there on Craig's list as it is often sold as firewood.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Agree with Les, check CL in N. Calif. I just drove from San Francisco to Yosemite and the stuff is for sale everywhere.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep. I burn almond in the winter here. It's everywhere.
Never thought of milling any of it up though.
Interesting….........


----------

